# Information Request from Symposium Instructors



## DoctorB (Jun 19, 2003)

I have meant to ask for the following information from the Symposium Instructors for the past several weeks.  I would like to have each of you post something about what you intend to teach at one (1) of your teaching sessions at the Symposium next month.

A title and a brief description would be enough.  To start this thread I will tell you what PG Tom Bolden has in mind for one of his sessions:

***Connecting Filipino-Hawiian Eskrima to Modern Arnis.

One of the most overlooked and misunderstood areas of the FMAs is the contribution of the Filipino-Hawaiians to both Kenpo and the Filipino Arts in the USA.  PG Bolden will explain and demonstrate the influences of the Filipino-Hawaiians.***

I would love to have the other instructors post similar material and I will make that information part of the Symposium promotionals and playbill.

BTW, you might want to consider ordering you Symposium Teeshirt early - as in Now!  I will be putting my initial order in on Friday with a deposit.  I am making a small order of 25 shirts and 
I will make a replacement order on a one to one basis for every advanced order sold, thereafter.  Please send me the size that you want.  The shirts will be $15 advanced order and $20 at the Symposium.  The small order is influenced by the fact that Sympoium is a date and event specific item.

E-mail me at escrima-kenpo@hotmail.com.  You can pay for the shirt at the door.

Also remember that Frank Olesen will be selling his espada y daga aluminium traing sets for $160 and while he is bringing 18 sets, there will only be 16 available for the rest of you, I have reserved 2 sets for myself and a friend who can't make the event.
If you want to reserve a set just e-mail me and you will have first dibs.  A request to reserve is not an obligation to buy, but it does give you a chance to see the set first then decide.

Mickey Yurco, master custom maker and Knife Guild Member will also be at the Symposium and his custom fixed blade items are excellent quality items with hand crafted hosters fitted to each knife.  His Neck Knives are beautiful pieces of craftsmanship.  His fixed blade versions of the Gunting are without peers.  Mickey's items sell from $125 through $500, depending on size and other features such as the material used in making the handles.

Keith Rossa, will have a series of handcrated wooden knives and swords available for purchase at the Symposium.  His items may be purchased singularly or in pairs.  He expects to have replicas of the Presas Family Bolo, featured on the cover and in some photo sequences in Professor's book "The Practial Art of Eskrima".  He will also have some barongs and itak blades available.  Keith, sells his items from $30 to $75 depending on size, wood used and if they are paired.

I also know that Datu Tim Hartman, expects to have a variety of items on sale from his store and he can fill us in on what expects to bring to the Symposium.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 19, 2003)

I will be covering cross hand training and disarm reversals.  Also I will bring a number of copies of *De-fanging The Snake: A Guide To Modern Arnis Disarms* as well as *Advanced Modern Arnis: A Road To Mastery* in CD ROM and hard copy book versions.

See you there!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## DoctorB (Jun 20, 2003)

I had an opportunity to discuss Peter Vargas' presentation and the following was reported to me for posting on this forum:

**American Modern Arnis Approach to Balintawak.

How to use the basics and concepts of Balintawak from the GM Taboada perspective to enhance your Modern Arnis skills. ****

==================
Just a quick note to everyone.  American Modern Arnis Associates was founded in 1994 by PG Tom Bolden after he and professor had a parting of the ways, therefore do not confuse the organizational name with the generic term of Americans who practice and train in arnis.

I have also been informed that PG Bolden will be bringing his organization's tee-shirts to the Symposium and they will be sold for $20 apiece.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that the hard copy books will be selling for $20 and the CD ROMs will go for $25 a piece with discounts given for multiple purchases.

Yours,
Dan Anderson

PS - DrB, save me a Symposium t shirt, size large.  Thanks.


----------



## Dieter (Jun 20, 2003)

Hello,

I will be teaching Tapi-Tapi in my the first lesson. I will try to cover the following two main aspects:

How to do the Tapi-Tapi:

  - A  methodical approach, how we start teaching Tapi-Tapi in Germany,
  - Technical precision in the basics, why and how,
  - the importance of dominance while leading


What to do in Tapi Tapi:

Here I will show a lot of Tapi-Tapi techniques for beginners throught to advanced, some perhaps known, then I will add a little extra to make them new and give them a little different approach and a lot of new techniques.



In the second lesson I will move into disarming techniques under different aspects:

I will have a look at some of the disarming techniques of the participants and then give hints, how to make them perhaps a little quicker or more effective as well as show variations of these disarms.

Then I will explain how we structure the disarmings in "series" and then I will teach the 2nd disarming series with stick, with empty hands and flexible weapons (belts or towels for example) as well as applying this "disarm" against kicks like the frontkick.

If we still have time we will apply these techiques in Single Sinawali and then I would like to take the participants into a "chaos"-training", which is quite fun.

All depends, how fast we can move forward, without being too fast.

We also have prepared some other topics like Sinawali variations, empty hand drills and chaining of drills, locks, lockflows Knife disarming drills and applcations etc, if there is a demand in the open sessions.



I will bring some copies of my Modern Arnis videos along, which is a 5 set series for all 5 student levels, as well as a special video only about Tapi Tapi (runs over 90 minutes). They sell usually for 39 $, on the smyposium for 35 $ or discounted further for the full set. 
Here you can find more infos about the videos.

And please Jerome, reserve 2 T-shirts, one for me in large and one for my partner Michael in medium size.

Thank you.


Diete Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm not sure yet. 

One of the sessions I would like to teach* " Modern Arnis for the Streets."* I feel that this is a topic that is often overlooked.

The other session I was thinking * "Modern Arnis Fundamentals" * and * "Tapi  Tapi counters." *

Its had to say what Ill teach without knowing whom Ill be teaching and not knowing their level of proficiency.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi Guys,
Confession up front.  Going for the cheapest plane flight, I blew it and got one for Friday, not Thursday.  Ayyeeee!  Sorry.  Beer will have to be on Saturday and not Friday.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> *Hi Guys,
> Confession up front.  Going for the cheapest plane flight, I blew it and got one for Friday, not Thursday.  Ayyeeee!  Sorry.  Beer will have to be on Saturday and not Friday.
> 
> ...



You cheap bastard! That leaves less time for beer!

:cheers: :drinkbeer


----------



## Eskrimador (Jun 23, 2003)

Two beer or not two beer, this is the question ....


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 23, 2003)

Rene',
We'll have to make up in intensity for the time lost.

Eskrimador,
No question about it.  We'll beer.

Yours,
Moi


----------

